# Suggestions for 2.1 speakers to connect to TV



## lucky_luke (Dec 7, 2010)

Hi,

I use a Samsung P2370MS monitor as a tv connected to a DTH set top box. The output of the speakers of this monitor is not up to my liking and I feel the need of connecting a set of 2.1 speakers to get a better audio experience.

Essentially, I need speakers which can take inputs from RCA audio cable as I intend connecting the STB directly to the speakers for best results. My budget is Rs. 3000 and lesser. I was recommended Logitech z323 but they don't seem to be available anymore. 

All kinds of suggestions are welcome 

Thanks


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Dec 7, 2010)

check out Antec Lansing Octave series 2.1 speaker.. my frnd has purchased this 1 week back.. it has very good surround sound..


----------

